# IN-2 LH Bros, Owner ill, Well Trained, good w/all



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

FROM SUSAN ROBERTS 
[email protected]

Please pass along if you know anyone looking. The owner is ill and they would like them to go together. These are awesome dogs, already trained and good with other dogs, cats, and everyone! They are located in Indiana. 

Thanks and Happy Holidays!
Susan
Long Haired German Shepherd Rescue

Baron and Bourne are two year old, long coated, brothers, who need a new
home together since their special person is ill. They are both wonderful with children
of all ages and great with dogs and cats. They are both obedience school
graduates and both are very fond of playing with balls. They are both
crate trained; house trained; walk well on leash and ride nicely in the car.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh man, I wish thes guys were'nt so far. Nice dogs, good luck fella's.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

> Quote: The owner is ill and they would like them to go together.


How sad for this person to need to make this decision


----------



## GSDogsMom (Nov 17, 2009)

Cindy, do you know where in IN they are? If they are in Indianapolis area maybe I can help...go over and walk, play with, and groom the boys to take the pressure off the ill owner until a 4ever home is found.

Sandra
New foster mom to Rocky - ECHO WGSD


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Sandra...email Susan Roberts...that is a kind offer


----------



## starrchar (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, they are beautiful! I sure hope they find a wonderful home. My heart breaks for the owner and the dogs both. If my circumstances were different I would take them. 
Char


----------



## GSDogsMom (Nov 17, 2009)

Yaa! I did...just checking with Cindy b/c I'm impatient!!









Sandra
Foster Rocky - ECHO WGSD


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: IN-2 LH Bros, Owner ill, Well Trained, good w/*

They are gorgeous males and I hope they can go to a home together. So sorry the owner is ill, it must be heartbreaking for him/her.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shelbys momOh, they are beautiful! I sure hope they find a wonderful home. My heart breaks for the owner and the dogs both. If my circumstances were different I would take them.


That's exactly my feeling... I wish I could take them... They sound like exactly the type of GSD I want to get for my next dog but unfortunately I have to stick with one dog for now.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I just found out the contact for them will be marianne - [email protected] 847/677-0561

I am sorry but I don't know where they are. did susan get back to you on where they are by chance?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BTW, Sandra, that is so nice of you to offer your help that way!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

I got an e-mail that they will be saved


----------



## GSDogsMom (Nov 17, 2009)

I did receive a reply from Susan who was forwarding my offer to the rescuer directly involved. Susan did not know where in IN they are either.

So glad to hear you heard they are saved! Yay!

Sandra
Rocky - ECHO WGSD foster


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Are these guys with GSD Rescue Inc now?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

From what I understand, Marianne from GSD Rescue Inc is handling the applications for the boys. She has received several good applications and will be going through them.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I hope they get to stay together.


----------



## Hemi (Jan 23, 2008)

How long do we have window for these dogs? I am looking at moving to a new place hopefully by Feb and then should be able to help out. my email is [email protected]. Hope these guys find a home.


----------

